# 2 Day Advanced Hunt Test Judges Seminar



## Sparkle (Jan 29, 2011)

AKC 2 DAY ADVANCED HUNT TEST JUDGES SEMINAR 
WHEN: OCTOBER 29-30, 2011
WHERE: GARDNER MA - SAT AM
SWIFT RIVER TRAINING GROUNDS - TEMPLETON MA SAT PM AND SUN
TIME: 8AM BOTH DAYS

This seminar will include a half day of classroom work with the rest of the day and Sunday spent in the field. At least 3 AKC field reps will be present to assist with test design and to critique the participants' judging. The host clubs will provide at least 3 dogs at all three levels for participants to judge. Scoring will also be discussed.

This seminar fulfills a seminar requirement for judging. Participants need not have attended a previous seminar.

Continental breakfast and lunch will be provided both days.

Additional information will be posted shortly. Contact Laura Weinmann at [email protected] for more info 

Sounds like this program was a big success in Emory TX a few weeks ago. We are very pleased to offer this new AKC program in New England this fall.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

This is really great..and closer than Texas!!!  

Judy


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you will attend. Working with all 9 NE Retriever Clubs to co-sponsor. Waiting for commitments from each following annual board meetings these last and next few weeks. Spread the word as we need many participants.
Thank you


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi Laura,

I posted this info on Colonial's Website on the Events page.
http://www.colonialretrievers.com/events.html

When you get more info let me know and I will update it. Our events page gets a number hits each day.

Thanks
Pattie


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Bump.....someone on RTF asking ...so making it easy to find...

Judy


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 29, 2011)

The 2 Day Advanced Retriever Hunt Test Judges Seminar in Templeton MA is open for participants on Entry Express. Cost is $40 plus EE fee. 
Date October 29-30, 2011. 
The event is sponsored by Yankee Golden Retriever Club, Labrador Club of Greater Boston, Southern Berkshire Golden Retriever Club, Colonial Field Trial Club, Shoreline Retriever Club, Northeastern Flat Coat Retriever Club and Eukanuba Dog Food. Thank you to all the clubs for supporting this event.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Sparkle said:


> The 2 Day Advanced Retriever Hunt Test Judges Seminar in Templeton MA is open for participants on Entry Express. Cost is $40 plus EE fee.
> Date October 29-30, 2011.
> The event is sponsored by Yankee Golden Retriever Club, Labrador Club of Greater Boston, Southern Berkshire Golden Retriever Club, Colonial Field Trial Club, Shoreline Retriever Club, Northeastern Flat Coat Retriever Club and Eukanuba Dog Food. Thank you to all the clubs for supporting this event.


 
$40.00 is a steal and I encourage everyone in the area to attend. In 09 when we held the first one, we hoped it would take off across the country. Looks like the word is getting out. It is a very good time spent.


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 29, 2011)

AKC ADVANCED HUNT TEST JUDGES SEMINAR OCTOBER 29 - 30, 2011 AT SWIFT RIVER RETRIEVER TRAINING GROUNDS, TEMPLETON MA. 

COST IS $40 - Register on Entry Express under SEMINARS.

CONTINENTAL BREAKFAST AND LUNCH PROVIDED BOTH DAYS.

GREAT CHANCE TO WORK WITH THE AKC REPS IN THE FIELD AND LEARN ABOUT RULES, TEST SET-UPS, SCORING AND MORE. Half day classroom and 1 1/2 days in the field. 

WE CURRENTLY HAVE 8 PARTICIPANTS - representing all levels of judging. 

THIS ADVANCED SEMINAR FULFILLS THE REQUIREMENT OF A SEMINAR FOR JUDGING.

HANDLERS INTERESTED IN GAINING A BETTER UNDERSTANDING OF AKC HUNT TESTS ARE ALSO ENCOURAGED TO ATTEND.

Thank you to the New England Retriever Clubs who are sponsoring this event: Yankee Golden Retriever, Southern Berkshire Golden Retriever, Colonial Field Trial, Shoreline, Labrador Club of Greater Boston and Northeastern Flat-Coat Retriever Club.


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 29, 2011)

IT'S NOT TOO EARLY TO SIGN UP FOR THE ADVANCED AKC JUDGES SEMINAR 

OCTOBER 29-30 IN TEMPLETON MA - registration closes October 18th

COST $40 including continental breakfast and lunch both days

Sponsored by YGRC, SBGRC, NEFCRC, LRCGB, Colonial FTC, Shoreline RC, and LCRC

INFO AND SIGN UP ON EE - under seminars

ALL LEVEL JUDGES AND HANDLERS WELCOME - fulfills the judge's seminar requirement


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 29, 2011)

BUMP! WE NEED AT LEAST 15 MORE PEOPLE TO HAVE THE SEMINAR. Yes, I know it is hunting season in many places - I am skipping a weekend in the blind - you can too. 
Join us for great food and conversation.
Registration closes October 18th on EE.


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have promoted this event on the Black Creek RC facebook page. I'm really looking forward to it. I can't imagine why folks wouldn't take advantage of this opportunity. Thank you and all the Clubs involved for putting this on.


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 29, 2011)

We still need at least 13 more participants for the seminar! I know it will be a busy fall for many with the Master National in MD and the Lab Specialty in mid October - but honestly can't we all justify one more weekend of "dog stuff". 
Please sign up - entries close on EE October 18th.


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 29, 2011)

Since everyone is on today checking the field trial results - thought I would give myself a bump.

Entries are coming in slowly. We still need at least 11 more people for the seminar. Entry closes on EE on 10/18.

Cost is only $40 thanks to the super support of the New England Retriever Clubs.

Looking forward to a great weekend with people interested in learning about what the AKC expects at a hunt test and who want to see the reps put together multiple test scenarios!


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 29, 2011)

REGISTRATION FOR THE ADVANCED JUDGES SEMINAR CLOSES ON ENTRY EXPRESS ON OCTOBER 18th! WE HAVE A GREAT GROUP SIGNED UP ALREADY! COME JOIN THE FUN!!
Info under Seminars on Entry Express


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Laura,
How many more entries do you still need to hold this seminar?
Diane


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 29, 2011)

Diane - we have plenty of folks signed up for seminar - it is a GO!!! I just want to be sure that everyone has an opportunity to sign up - in case they forgot to do so or are just dragging their heels - thinking they may find something else much less exciting to do that weekend.


----------

